# Female right?



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So went to Petco to look for a female Adf. There were 2 frogs in the tank but one was dead and the other alive. The alive one looked female to me so got her. Now just wanted to make sure it is female cause I see no bumps behind its arm. What do you think? 


Edit: BTW I know there is all that crap under them gravel that I do need to clean. Will do this very soon.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That last pic, though. That Heimlinch Menuver. (That moment when I can't spell, either.)


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

She ended up passing away. Had her for 3 days. Def will keep an eye out though for more. Def want some females. Wanna have them breed.


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

please make sure to quarantine them as some have chytrid which can kill all your other adfs. I had both 2 ADF in a petco and after having them 2 weeks and they looked fine I put them in my tank and within a month all were dead. Some seemed to develop a problem with shedding.

I hope you find a healthy female and get them to breed. They are so cute.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you =)


----------

